# Unable to Add local Printer to CUPS



## marthyr (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello,

I am not able to add local printer.

When I tried to Add a printer using http://localhost:631, local printers is EMPTY.

I am not able to select anything, just "Other Networks Printers"

Already had installed:


```
cups-base-1.4.2_3   Common UNIX Printing System: Server
cups-client-1.4.2_3 Common UNIX Printing System: Library cups
cups-image-1.4.2_3  Common UNIX Printing System: Library cupsimage
```

Already did cups group permission on /etc/devfs.rules file

dmesg reports:


```
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen3.2: <Samsung> at usbus3
ulpt0: <Samsung Samsung CLP-300 Series, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus3
ulpt0: using bi-directional mode
```

Also Already installed foomatic-filters, and this driver http://foo2qpdl.rkkda.com/ , I am using FreeBSD 8.0 x86.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## marthyr (Feb 15, 2010)

attachment.....


----------



## atomicplayboy (Feb 15, 2010)

Specifically, what did you set in /etc/devfs.rules? Do you have the corresponding entry in /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## marthyr (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi

This is  /etc/devfs.rules

```
[system=10]
add path 'unlpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'ulpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'lpt*' mode 0660 group cups
```

and /etc/rc.conf

```
#CUPS
cupsd_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
```

Thanks


----------



## marthyr (Feb 16, 2010)

*Problem solved*

All is about file permission.


```
[system=10]
add path 'unlpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'ulpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'lpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'ugen*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'usb/3.2.0' mode 0660 group cups
```


----------

